# FU Anfängerfragen Start/Stop % stromlos machen



## amdamdeath (12 März 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei einen Getriebe-Prüfstand aufzubauen. Der E-Motor wird durch eine FU angesteuert und läuft mit konstanter Drehzahl. Der Prüfzyklus wird unter Last ca. 7 min dauern, danach wird die Messung beendet und der Motor abgeschaltet.

FU:     Altivar 66 ATV66D16N4 mit 11KW
Motor: Siemens 3~, 7,5KW


Jetzt meine Frage:
Ich hab das ganze Handbuch des FU durch, aber auf meine banalen Fragen gibt es leider keine Antwort.

1. Der FU hat leider keinen EIN/AUS Schalter. Da ich den Prüfstand nur gelegentlich betreibe möchte ich ihn auch gerne stromlos schalten. Kann ich einfach den Netzstecker ziehen - oder schadet dies dem FU. (Am Display erscheint damit immer kurz "Phasenfehler" bevor das Display dunkel wird).

2. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie man normalerweise den FU nach dem 7min Meßzyklus in "Halt" versetzt. Mir fallen nämlich 3 Möglichkeiten via Klemmensteuerung ein (ich steure den FU softwaremäßig mittes Meßverstärker-Karten).

-) Einmal einfach das Startsignal an der Klemme wegnehmen (enspricht Start/Stop Taster)

-) Dann das proportionale Drehzhalsignal (0-10V) auf 0 herunterregeln

-) Und dann gibts auch noch eine Klemme für Halt bzw. Nothalt

Wie stoppt man "normalerweise" eine FU? Im Handbuch sind solche Basics leider nicht erklärt. Bin dankbar für jeden Input.

Lg,
Andreas


----------



## Grisu122 (12 März 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
zu deinen Fragen:



amdamdeath schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. Der FU hat leider keinen EIN/AUS Schalter. Da ich den Prüfstand nur  gelegentlich betreibe möchte ich ihn auch gerne stromlos schalten. Kann  ich einfach den Netzstecker ziehen - oder schadet dies dem FU. (Am  Display erscheint damit immer kurz "Phasenfehler" bevor das Display  dunkel wird).



Wir verbauen in unserer Firma auch Altivar. Diese liegen aber immer  an Spannung und werden nicht ausgeschalten. Bei useren ABB FU haben wir  einen schütz vorgeschalten und diese werden dann nach gebrauch  ausgeschalten. Ich denke das im schlimmsten Fall der FU die  Betriebsdaten/Einstellungen verliert.



> 2. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie man normalerweise den FU nach dem 7min  Meßzyklus in "Halt" versetzt. Mir fallen nämlich 3 Möglichkeiten via  Klemmensteuerung ein (ich steure den FU softwaremäßig mittes  Meßverstärker-Karten).



Ich würde den FU einfach über  den Start Kontakt Starten/Stoppen. Sollte in deinem Fall kein problem  darstellen wenn dieser schneller runter fährt. Du könntest aber auch das  10V Signal auf 0 Runter regeln und dann den Start kontakt weg nehmen.  Dies hat dann den vorteil das er nicht einfach ausläuft sondern geregelt  runter fährt.

Lg Grisu


----------



## amdamdeath (12 März 2014)

Grisu122 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> zu deinen Fragen:
> 
> Wir verbauen in unserer Firma auch Altivar. Diese liegen aber immer  an Spannung und werden nicht ausgeschalten. Bei useren ABB FU haben wir  einen schütz vorgeschalten und diese werden dann nach gebrauch  ausgeschalten. Ich denke das im schlimmsten Fall der FU die  Betriebsdaten/Einstellungen verliert.



Also die Betriebsdaten hat der FU beim ziehen des Netzsteckers noch nie verloren. In Zukunft möchte ich den FU über einen Schütz mit Selbsthaltung (NotAus) schalten.



Grisu122 schrieb:


> Ich würde den FU einfach über  den Start Kontakt Starten/Stoppen. Sollte in deinem Fall kein problem  darstellen wenn dieser schneller runter fährt. Du könntest aber auch das  10V Signal auf 0 Runter regeln und dann den Start kontakt weg nehmen.  Dies hat dann den vorteil das er nicht einfach ausläuft sondern geregelt  runter fährt.
> 
> Lg Grisu



Dann werde ich dass so machen. Da der E-Motor unter starker Last arbeitet wird er ohnehin nicht lange auslaufen... 
Und beim Start/Stop über das Tastenfeld fährt der FU ja auch eine (zeitlich einstellbare) Bremsrampe. Das wird dann bei der Steuerung über die Klemmen vermutlich auch nicht anders sein.

Lg,
Andreas


----------



## Grisu122 (12 März 2014)

amdamdeath schrieb:


> Also die Betriebsdaten hat der FU beim ziehen des Netzsteckers noch nie verloren. In Zukunft möchte ich den FU über einen Schütz mit Selbsthaltung (NotAus) schalten.



Dann sollte das kein Problem sein. Kenne leider den genauen hintergrund nicht warum wir die FUs nicht ganz ausschalten.




amdamdeath schrieb:


> Dann werde ich dass so machen. Da der E-Motor unter starker Last arbeitet wird er ohnehin nicht lange auslaufen...
> Und beim Start/Stop über das Tastenfeld fährt der FU ja auch eine  (zeitlich einstellbare) Bremsrampe. Das wird dann bei der Steuerung über  die Klemmen vermutlich auch nicht anders sein.



Bei wegnehmen des Start signals sollte er wie du gesagt hast die vorgegebene Stop Rampe/Verzögerung herunterfahren. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob er das auch bei externem Sollwert vorgabe macht.

Lg


----------



## ostermann (13 März 2014)

Du musst dir überlegen, ob du den Motor nur anhalten willst (Drehzahlsollwert=0), oder ob du ihn abschalten willst (Endstufe abgeschaltet, Strom und Drehmoment = 0). Drehzahlsollwert auf Null setzen ist kein sicherer Zustand im Hinblick auf Human Safety. Der Motor kann dann im Fehlerfall (z.b. Kabelbruch am Geber) noch immer ungewollt loslaufen und Mensch und Maschine gefährden. Zum Abschalten verwendet man im Allgemeinen die "Antriebsfreigabe", machmal heißt das auch "Drive enable" oder ähnlich.

Selbstverständlich kann man den FU eingangsseitig abschalten. Was anderes passiert bei einer größeren Anlage auch nicht, wenn jemand den Hauptschalter oder den Notaus betätigt. Über einen Notaus und dessen Beschaltung solltest du übrigens auch nachdenken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2014)

Wenn ich die Projektbeschreibung lese dann stelle ich mir vor, daß da ziemlich häufig jemand an der Motorwelle rumschraubt um z.B. das zu testende Getriebe zu tauschen. In der Zeit muß der Motor und/oder FU "Sicher" abgeschaltet sein.
Wie häufig tritt diese Handlung auf? Wie häufig kann der FU Netz-Ein ab?
Ich würde zwischen FU-Ausgang und Motor einen Schütz schalten.

Harald


----------



## Lebenslang (13 März 2014)

> Ich würde zwischen FU-Ausgang und Motor einen Schütz schalten.



Machen wir auch so.
In deinem Fall würde ich einen Reparaturschalter mit Hilfskontakt in der Nähe des Prüfstands montieren.
Mit den Hauptkontakten so wie von PN/DP beschrieben den Motor vom Ausgang des FU's trennen und mit dem Hilfskontakt die Freigabe für den FU wegnehmen.
Danach kann jeder Bediener sich den Motor stromlos schalten und den Reparaturschalter auf Wunsch sogar mit einem kleinem Vorhängeschloss versehen.


----------



## amdamdeath (13 März 2014)

Also zwischen FU-Ausgang und Motor möchte ich keinen Schütz setzen - denn wenn der Schütz ev. mal während dem Lauf abfällt dann hab ich vermutlich den FU gehimmelt.
Ich werde eine Schütz vor den FU setzen und als Selbsthaltschaltung mit einem NotAUS kombinieren.

Hochfahren der Anlage sieht dann so aus:

An-Taster betätigt Schütz - FU ist unter Strom.(Lampe leuchtet)
Über den PC und Relaiskarte kommt das Startsignal.
Nach Prüfzyklos kommt Stopsignal.
Aus-Taster schaltet FU stromlos (Lampe aus)

Erst jetzt kann an der Motorwelle hantiert werden.


So hab ich mir das jetzt mal gedacht.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 März 2014)

Ergänzend noch ein paar Infos:

- Oft gibt man üblicherweise  unterschiedliche Rampen für "Normalhalt" (Start/Stop) und "Not-Halt" am  Umrichter ein. Der Normalhalt ist dann die sanfte Methode. Auf diesem  Weg sollte man den Antrieb betriebsmäßig stoppen.
- Hat der Umrichter  Klemmen für "sicheren Halt" (STO), reicht das zum sicheren Anhalten.  Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob Du die nötigen Kenntnisse mitbringst, um  das genau zu beurteilen. Ein Reparaturschalter vor Ort ist die sichere  Variante.
  Wie schon oft hier erwähnt, darf aber nicht zwischen  Motor und Umrichter geschaltet werden, wenn der Motor noch angetrieben  wird.
- Auf der Eingangsseite darf man nicht beliebig oft schalten.  Um den Aufladestrom de4r Zwischenkreiskondensatoren zu begrenzen ist  i.d.R. ein NTC verbaut. Dieser erwärmt sich durch häufiges Einschalten  und wird niederohmig.
  Die Folge kann dann sein, dass der  Aufladestrom nicht ausreichend begrenzt wird, und die  Zwischenkreiskondensatoren werden gehimmelt. Wie lang die Zeit ist,  hängt vor allem von der Kapazität der Kondensatoren ab. Bei "schlanken"
  Zwischenkreisen liegt dieser Wert im Bereich von 1 Minute.


----------



## MSB (13 März 2014)

amdamdeath schrieb:


> Also zwischen FU-Ausgang und Motor möchte ich keinen Schütz setzen - denn wenn der Schütz ev. mal während dem Lauf abfällt dann hab ich vermutlich den FU gehimmelt.


Sorry, aber ich blicke jetzt gerade nicht mehr durch.
Laut Eingangspost warst du bisher gerade einmal fähig die FU-Anleitung fehlerfrei aufzuschlagen, und meinst jetzt sowas hier beurteilen zu können?

P.S. Zum Aus-Taster:
Der geneigte Praktiker sagt dazu: Solange das Ding nicht mit entsprechenden Sicherheitsschaltern versehen Zäunen umbaut ist,
wird den Aus-Taster sowieso nie wer benutzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ducati (13 März 2014)

amdamdeath schrieb:


> wenn der Schütz ev. mal während dem Lauf abfällt ...
> Ich werde eine Schütz vor den FU setzen und als Selbsthaltschaltung mit einem NotAUS kombinieren..



Und wenn dein Schütz vor dem FU evtl. mal nicht richtig abfällt, oder während der Arbeit mal einfällt?

Das ganze riecht erstmal nach einer Risikobeurteilung. Und schreit nach jemandem, der sowas schonmal gemacht hat. wenn ich lese, dass der TE nicht weiss, wie man mit den digitalen Kontakten den FU aus/einschalten kann, sollte er die Finger davon lassen...

Da tu ich mich echt schwer, hier überhaupt Ratschläge zu erteilen.

Ausserdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der TE überhaupt berechtigt ist, solche Arbeiten auszuführen...

Und nen Repschalter direkt am Motor ist sowieso immer ne gute Idee. Unabhängig von irgendwelchen zusammengebastelten Sicherheitsschaltungen, kann der Arbeiter den Motor abschalten und hat keine Bauchschmerzen (mal abgesehen von den Repschaltern die innen gebrückt sind, was ich auch schon gesehen habe...)

Gruß.


----------

